# Huge/Gargantuan/Colossal Minis



## Quickleaf (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been looking into non-WotC sources for really big miniatures, and thought it would be great to start a thread where we can talk about products we like

Here are two brands I haven't tried yet but have heard good things about:

*DC Unlimited's World of Warcraft Action Figures*
DC Unlimited: World of Warcraft
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

*Todd MacFarlane's Dragons*
SPAWN.COM >> TOYS >> HORROR/FANTASY/SCI-FI
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 23, 2009)

Sadly with the economy tanking, the selection of affordable action figures is slipping somewhat. Fewer stores are taking chances on new properties. Notably The Mcfarlane fantasy series 2 figures, and the line itself, was canceled due to low orders. Which in partly was fault of that the mcfarlane dragons were usually hit and miss, some looked cool, others were mediocre or too oddball. Half a set would sell, the other half rotted on retail store shelves and eventually was deeply discounted to be sold at a loss.


----------



## Felon (Apr 23, 2009)

I wonder if gargantuan Orcus has gone the way of Gleemax and the virtual tabletop?


----------



## Badwe (Apr 23, 2009)

Orcus has, in fact, been canned. There was another thread explaining it, but basically they showed a prototype at a con, everyone raised their hand when asked who was interested in the mini, then they all put their hand down when he added it cost 80 dollars.

I posted a thread similar to this a while ago but it’s deep in the annals of the RPG general forum.  Also consider the various discontinued mage knight and specifically mage knight: dungeon minis. The bases are 1.25”, just big enough to make a decent large figure. They’re also quite easy to debase (I often do so accidentally!).  Someone else mentioned using halloween novelty props to be giant spiders or bats.

Beyond that, ebay is your friend.  There are so many failed minis games you can’t help but find a decent deal, and most of them have big enough bases to be at least large.  Sadly, Huge and gargantuan are where options start to dwindle.  If I’m not mistaken, some of the visibles in the new DDM line will be huge, and the set following this one is supposed to have a greater focus on huge minis.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Apr 23, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> *Todd MacFarlane's Dragons*
> SPAWN.COM >> TOYS >> HORROR/FANTASY/SCI-FI
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




I bought one of the McFarlane zodiac warriors - no base, but it is a gigantic minotaur that I am going to use as a Goristro (huge demon from the Hordes of the Abyss book - a living siege engine, it's called)  I think the mini is closer to Gargantuan in size than merely Huge.  The book lists it as Huge, but I think I'll run it as Gigantic...

The miniature itself looks pretty good.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought a Fire Dragon from the Warriors of the World series "Legends". It works perfectly as a Huge Black Dragon (it's quite larger than the Aspect of Tiamat, so it might even work as a Gargantuan). They also have a 3-Headed Midgard The Dragon figure, which is definitely Gargantuan.

Legends Series - BBI Warriors of the World






Their Dark Lord figure is perfect for a Huge Balor:





Safari Ltd. has an awesome selection of pre-painted plastic minis that come in toobs:





I have the Dragon's Lair II toob, and the quadrupedal figures translate roughly to a Large (horse-sized) mini when placed next to D&D Minis:


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah,[ame="http://www.amazon.com/McFarlane-McFarlanes-Warrior-Zodiac-Taurus/dp/B0017RQELO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1240516874&sr=1-1"] the Taurus[/ame] is a good, gargantuan fig, the verdigris coating on his copper armor gives it an air of antiquity.

Conan series 1 had an awesome gargantuan ape, perfect for Oonga from Isle of the Ape. Shown here next to a 10" obelisk for scale He is still affordable on amazon. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007KL7AK/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller="]Man-Eating Haunter of the Pits[/ame].

Conan series 2 had a decent gargantuan Salamander/snake. 

McFarlane's Dragons had an awesome mini for The Dragon of Tyr back in series 4. You'll have to swap the clear ball for an obsidian orb though... "SORCERERS DRAGON CLAN 4" - Google Product Search


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the info on those legends toys Klaus! I strongly suspect the stores near me that probably would have stocked those did not due to the ailing economy.

Found another 3 headed dragon here. This one looks like a re-sculpt of a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Papo-38935-2-Headed-Dragon-Red/dp/B000NTMCLI/ref=pd_sim_t_1"]two headed dragon released by Papo[/ame].

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...spawn-tiamat-two-headed-dragon-papo-toys.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/188744-schleich-knights.html
http://www.kitestailstoys.com/product.php?productid=22334


----------



## Felon (Apr 24, 2009)

Badwe said:


> Orcus has, in fact, been canned. There was another thread explaining it, but basically they showed a prototype at a con, everyone raised their hand when asked who was interested in the mini, then they all put their hand down when he added it cost 80 dollars.



Fair enough. Fair enough.


----------



## Aberzanzorax (Apr 24, 2009)

Heh.

There are lots of things that I really want.


Quite a lot of those are not worth $80.

WOW.



That gets close to "buy the materials and sculpt my own" pricing, including accounting for time.



Or I can buy a dowel, wrap a printout of orcus on it, and call it a day for all the difference in fun it would be.



BUT, I'd really consider buying something like a gargantuan Orcus for $40.


----------



## heirodule (Apr 24, 2009)

Badwe said:


> Orcus has, in fact, been canned. There was another thread explaining it, but basically they showed a prototype at a con, everyone raised their hand when asked who was interested in the mini, then they all put their hand down when he added it cost 80 dollars.




I don't get why McFarlane can make a wide variety of action figures for a niche market, and they look great, and WOTC thinks they can and should charge 80 for something similar. 

What is so different about their manufaturing process? Is McFarlane just loosing money hand over fist? Can't WOTC license out some D&D huges and gargantuans to McFarlane?


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 24, 2009)

heirodule said:


> I don't get why McFarlane can make a wide variety of action figures for a niche market, and they look great, and WOTC thinks they can and should charge 80 for something similar.
> 
> What is so different about their manufaturing process? Is McFarlane just loosing money hand over fist? Can't WOTC license out some D&D huges and gargantuans to McFarlane?



Well, TBH the _Mcfarlane Dragons/Fantasy_ toy line might no longer be a good example since did come to a end. However, _World Of Warcraft_ is currently putting out a figure line with just a a slightly higher price point than the McFarlane dragons/ Fantasy, so I do think your point hs some validity. Though a lot of the McFarlane lines did wind up in big chain toy stores, so they are _not_ niche items.

Speaking of that toy line, the fig for Thargas Anvilmar looks like an awesome gargantuan fire giant/Chaos Warrior 





"Thargas Anvilmar" - Google Product Search


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Apr 24, 2009)

I have the Taurus and it's great.

Can't find a decent picture to link to, but the Combat Hex _Balrog_ is very nice for a garagantuan demon. I will probably be using him as a stand in for Orcus. Here's a not so great view. The Lord Of The Rings TMG: Balrog With powerful Gandalf figure - IconUSA.com I have him and it's a great mini.

Seems like this fella would be great as a colossal. Also, the BBEG from Legend looks cool as well: Lord of the Rings Balrog action figure - Another Toy Review by Michael Crawford, Captain Toy

Also, I've been looking for some Godzilla figure - I think it could make a nice Tarrasque.

Also, I have the BBI green orc and minotaur. The Green Orc is great as a Huge War Troll or something, The Minotaur is great as a Goristro. http://www.blueboxtoys.com/bbi2005/ (click on "Warriors of the World").

I'm currently on the look out for the McFarlane Fossil Dragon - it would make an awesome Dracolich: http://spawn.com/toys/product.aspx?product=3234


----------



## Mark (Apr 25, 2009)

Matrix Sorcica said:


> McFarlane Fossil Dragon - it would make an awesome Dracolich: SPAWN.COM >> TOYS >> HORROR/FANTASY/SCI-FI >> DRAGONS 6 >> FOSSIL





Any idea how easily detached the flaming-spine-thing is?


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 25, 2009)

Mark said:


> Any idea how easily detached the flaming-spine-thing is?



Good news, The flame mane can be removed fairly easily by prying the glue points at the shoulder, then carefully prying off the 3rd glue point at the base of the head, which is also the last neck spike.

click for a dial up killing 448kb full size image


----------



## doctorhook (Apr 25, 2009)

The cost of minis, both the awesome gigantic-sized ones and the swarms of little common-ish ones, has driven me to start printing counters on cover stock. WotC kindly provides free artwork for most of its monsters online, so it's a simple matter of sizing, printing, and cutting. It's not quite as cool as minis are, but you can't beat the cost/utility ratio. (Plus, you never have to worry about the minis' size cluttering up the battlemap well beyond their bases, as is a problem with many of WotC's minis.)


----------



## Mark (Apr 25, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> Good news, The flame mane can be removed fairly easily by prying the glue points at the shoulder, then carefully prying off the 3rd glue point at the base of the head, which is also the last neck spike.





Thanks.  That's good news.  They did a nice job on the wings, too, btw.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Apr 25, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> Good news, The flame mane can be removed fairly easily by prying the glue points at the shoulder, then carefully prying off the 3rd glue point at the base of the head, which is also the last neck spike.
> 
> click for a dial up killing 448kb full size image



Check out this (geeky) review: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD0WQWAZnKA]YouTube - Toy Brief 1 : Fossil Dragon by McFarlane Toy Review[/ame]

Frankthe DM, what is that devil thingie to the left of the fossil dragon?


----------



## Dausuul (Apr 26, 2009)

If you want a tarrasque mini, this one is absolutely perfect:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/American-McGees-Alice-Action-Figure/dp/B000FSC8IY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1240759094&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: American McGee's Alice Action Figure - Jabberwock: Toys & Games[/ame]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230329477907#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Mark (Apr 26, 2009)

Dausuul said:


> If you want a tarrasque mini, this one is absolutely perfect:
> 
> Amazon.com: American McGee's Alice Action Figure - Jabberwock: Toys & Games
> 
> American McGee's Alice In Wonderland Jabberwocky Figure - eBay (item 230329477907 end time May-04-09 20:47:34 PDT)





Here's another pic -

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/item_archive/items/Am_McGees_Alice_Jabberwocky.asp


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 26, 2009)

Matrix Sorcica said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD0WQWAZnKA Frankthe DM, what is that devil thingie to the left of the fossil dragon?



The grey devil is reaper miniature's Pit Fiend, painted by TMP's _Hrothgar the Smelly_.


----------



## Mark (Apr 26, 2009)

Matrix Sorcica said:


> Frankthe DM, what is that devil thingie to the left of the fossil dragon?







frankthedm said:


> The grey devil is reaper miniature's Pit Fiend, painted by TMP's _Hrothgar the Smelly_.





_He really got the texture right on the wedding dress._


----------



## Mark (Apr 26, 2009)

Oops.  My bad.  




_And my sincere apologies to the newly-weds, Mr. and Mrs Fiend . . ._


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 26, 2009)

[imagel]http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7361/dscf2504.jpg[/imagel]
_____________________________
Originally Posted by *Mark
*_And my sincere apologies to the newly-weds, Mr. and Mrs Fiend . . ._ 
_____________________________

I wish i could find the groom figure that goes with the oni girl in the wedding dress, but I don't remember if they made an _Ataru in tuxedo_ figure.

_____________________________
Originally Posted by *doctorhook* 
_The cost of minis, both the awesome gigantic-sized ones and the swarms of little common-ish ones, has driven me to start printing counters on cover stock. WotC kindly provides free artwork for most of its monsters online, so it's a simple matter of sizing, printing, and cutting. It's not quite as cool as minis are, but you can't beat the cost/utility ratio. (Plus, you never have to worry about the minis' size cluttering up the battlemap well beyond their bases, as is a problem with many of WotC's minis.)
_ _____________________________

Stop by this thread. Make a few requests.




_Sprite rippers include: emonoya, CACM, bogleech & VGS.net_


----------



## Nylanfs (May 2, 2009)

No mention of Magnificent Ego's colossal dragon? Of course I can't seem to find their website now so maybe they had gone defunt and I didn't know it. Which is said they had some truely quality mini's.


----------



## pawsplay (May 3, 2009)

For anything Huge or bigger, I've tended to start looking for toys, rather than hobby miniatures. Dragons are available in a variety of sizes, for cheap, and most dollar stores have a better selection of Huge spiders and centipedes than you will find from the DDM line. Smaller action figures and sculptures become giants and titans.


----------



## Nylanfs (May 3, 2009)

Found it on Paizo's store. Seems that they are partnered with Paizo now. 

http://paizo.com/store/byCompany/m/magnificentEgos/nightmares/v5748btpy7s7z


----------



## Glyfair (May 3, 2009)

Nylanfs said:


> Found it on Paizo's store. Seems that they are partnered with Paizo now.
> 
> http://paizo.com/store/byCompany/m/magnificentEgos/nightmares/v5748btpy7s7z



Yes, that happened a bit ago.  A shame since their website did an OK job of handling the line.  It did need some improvement, but Paizo's isn't really an improvement.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (May 6, 2009)

YHave a look at this:
















Thread here


----------



## Mark (May 6, 2009)

What a mashup!


----------



## doctorhook (May 7, 2009)

Amazing! But Orcus isn't very scary-looking... and the Green Dragon is missing its trademark spikes!


----------



## Aberzanzorax (May 7, 2009)

I forked this thread to "any size minis" here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...ge-gargantuan-colossal-minis.html#post4781775


Any chance you guys want to share your knowledge about your favorite minis (along with pictures) there? All sizes of minis are welcome, of course!

Thank you.


----------



## Festivus (May 29, 2009)

Mark said:


> Any idea how easily detached the flaming-spine-thing is?




Be careful removing this flame.  I pried it off but decapitated the dragon in the process.  The good news, it has a nice square spine that you can fuse with a pin (and makes it a lot stronger).  Green stuff for the armor plates, but I couldn't get the lower leg plates to come off... they are mega glued or part of the mold.  Anyone know?


----------

